# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Mathieudon's Yoga book

## Mathieudon

Hi my name is Mathieudon and I have had 8 lucid dreams in total all off them were DILD's.

 I would really like to improve my ADA but I just don't know how I'm trying to sometimes stay still and just look around me hear around me but what should I hear or see or taste or feel I'm just seeing the ceiling or something and think thats the ceiling oké I hear my brother in the other room but is what I'm doing usefull I find it really hard to look around and notice things because there is so much to notice. Im also going to try the 3 versions on basic dream yoga 1# see if that helps my ADA but I really don't know how to start to improve my ADA.

----------

